# Need Some Beta Testers to Test Something!



## ScottW (Aug 23, 2006)

Okay... one of the things I wanted to do, as much as possible is to keep things ONE between Macosx.com and No Wonder. Part of this ONEness is to create ONE name that we represent ourselves as when we contact you. Be it Macosx.com or No Wonder. When you register, it will automatically assign your primary site name as the site you registered on. So, if you register at Macosx.com, you get emails and notifications from Macosx.com and No Wonder is the same way.

You can MODIFY this setting in your UserCP -> Profile Options -> Primary site, and change the box to the other site, then save your settings.

I need some folks to do this, set it as No Wonder! and then keep it that way for a week or so and monitor any notifications you get from site. Do they come in as Macosx.com or No Wonder? Is it a mix-match of different names? If you've select No Wonder and get emails from Macosx.com, which emails are they?

Changing your setting ONLY changes how we represent ourselves when we email you, so doing this will not modify any other settings, nor do you have to use the No Wonder site at all. When your done testing, change it back or keep it, your choice.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 23, 2006)

Question - do we change our email program to reflect the change?


----------



## ScottW (Aug 23, 2006)

Nope. This is for system/site generated emails only targeted to you personally.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 24, 2006)

I changed it to nowonder and this morning I did not get any notifications from the system (i.e. user responses, forum subscriptions). I did get my spam and emails from outside the site. 

I then entered in a new account in Mail (nowonder) and got duplicate emails - spam and emails from 8/21 to present. Again from outside the site, no notifications or forum subscriptions.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 24, 2006)

I am still not getting emails from the system to notify me of user responses. 

But I got a direct reply from a user (one who insists on reply via email rather than posting on the site).


----------

